# PV Riders



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

I have been exploring around the area to find the steepest climbs. I live at the top of Via Colinita and the ones I have found are these.

going up Hawthorne (ocean side) to Vallon then left on Marne then continue on Cartier. (steeper than going up just Hawthorne)
Forrestal (short but steep)
Ganado to Crest 
Crownview (the steepest I could find)

what others are in the area?


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

ptfmb71 said:


> I have been exploring around the area to find the steepest climbs. I live at the top of Via Colinita and the ones I have found are these.
> 
> going up Hawthorne (ocean side) to Vallon then left on Marne then continue on Cartier. (steeper than going up just Hawthorne)
> Forrestal (short but steep)
> ...



You got it. According to my Garmin Crown View Rd is the steepest Up to 23% and you can not beat the view and how smooth the tarmac is.

There is a little side street by Hawthorne coming from west to east. Which is steep as Crown View. If, you come from Palos Verdes Dr South up to Hawthorne you make a right turn at: I believe the first traffic light by the park ( Monaco) and go up the street to the left its quite a wall ride dropping you off by Crest Rd. 

Great Ride today just way to windy.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

pvflyer said:


> You got it. According to my Garmin Crown View Rd is the steepest Up to 23% and you can not beat the view and how smooth the tarmac is.
> 
> There is a little side street by Hawthorne coming from west to east. Which is steep as Crown View. If, you come from Palos Verdes Dr South up to Hawthorne you make a right turn at: I believe the first traffic light by the park ( Monaco) and go up the street to the left its quite a wall ride dropping you off by Crest Rd.
> 
> Great Ride today just way to windy.


Thanks...yes that street you are describing from Hawthorne is 
Right at Vallon
Quick left on Marne
Continue up and go left on Cartier when you hit a T. It will take you around to crest if you make a left on La Croix once it levels out.

This is very steep as well, but Crown View is relentless and just gets steeper....I actually find it harder than Decker on the Mulholland Challenge course.


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

ptfmb71 said:


> Thanks...yes that street you are describing from Hawthorne is
> Right at Vallon
> Quick left on Marne
> Continue up and go left on Cartier when you hit a T. It will take you around to crest if you make a left on La Croix once it levels out.
> ...


 Yeah, Crow View is amazing I try to ride it at least 3 times a week. Have you done Silver Spur from the bottom of PV drive North to Hawthorne? That's another good climb. However, I betcha you know if you want to find the steepest rides around here you'll need a MTB. 

Be, safe out there. Maybe we'll see each other one of these days.

Regards Luciano


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

Cool suggestion. Crown View sounds interesting. I haven't try all the steep ones yet!!

Other steep ones I have found:
Sunnyridge or Eastvale Rd, near Crenshaw and PV North. 
Anchovy Ave both north/south of W. 25th St.
Friendship Park Dr. (pretty short though)


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

pvflyer said:


> Yeah, Crow View is amazing I try to ride it at least 3 times a week. Have you done Silver Spur from the bottom of PV drive North to Hawthorne? That's another good climb. However, I betcha you know if you want to find the steepest rides around here you'll need a MTB.
> 
> Be, safe out there. Maybe we'll see each other one of these days.
> 
> Regards Luciano


Thanks
I ride MTB in the area every thursday afternoon and some of the climbs are short but really steep. trying to get up the switchbacks near the end of Forrestal Rd is tough.

I usually ride Thursday afternoon at 3pm and ride from my house on Via Colinita to Ganado (just below Marymount). Ride through the neighborhood and get to the trail which cuts to Forrestal Rd. Then I just ride up some singletrack to near the top of Del Cerro Park. If you ever do some MTB on thrusday look for me.
Honestly I found Crown View to be tougher than the famous "Decker" in the Mulholland Challenge I did earlier this year. Maybe not as long, but relentless


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

allroy71 said:


> Cool suggestion. Crown View sounds interesting. I haven't try all the steep ones yet!!
> 
> Other steep ones I have found:
> Sunnyridge or Eastvale Rd, near Crenshaw and PV North.
> ...


thanks for the suggestions....try Crown View you will like it. we are lucky to have such steep climbs in our backyard.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Verde Ridge Rd ... off Hawthorne and northside of Hesse Park.

Verde Ridge is short (under 1/2 mile) but is around 20% grade, maybe more. 

I haven't been there for a few months, but body weight alone is not enough tp push down the pedals, while standing up ... you have to pull up pretty hard on the handlebars to turn the cranks over.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

I know of a couple other short steep climbs in PV. All are around 0.5mile in length. None are as tough as Crownview though (because they are shorter).

Peak % grades are in the mid to upper teens, I'd estimate.

Abbottswood (near Gran Via Altimira and Hawthorne).
Browndeer Ln (between Hawthorne & Crenshaw, north of Silverspur).
Via La Cuesta (at Via Campesina, across from PV Country Club)


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

ptfmb71 said:


> Thanks...yes that street you are describing from Hawthorne is
> Right at Vallon
> Quick left on Marne
> Continue up and go left on Cartier when you hit a T. It will take you around to crest if you make a left on La Croix once it levels out. ...


We informally call that area the "French Quarter" due to the names of streets: Chartres, Matisse, Rhone, Lautrec, etc. ;-)


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

ptfmb71 said:


> Thanks
> I ride MTB in the area every thursday afternoon and some of the climbs are short but really steep. trying to get up the switchbacks near the end of Forrestal Rd is tough.
> 
> I usually ride Thursday afternoon at 3pm and ride from my house on Via Colinita to Ganado (just below Marymount). Ride through the neighborhood and get to the trail which cuts to Forrestal Rd. Then I just ride up some singletrack to near the top of Del Cerro Park. If you ever do some MTB on thrusday look for me.
> Honestly I found Crown View to be tougher than the famous "Decker" in the Mulholland Challenge I did earlier this year. Maybe not as long, but relentless


 I know Del Cerro and the trails around it like the back of my hand. IMO its one of the best MTB spots due to the terrain and how complex its to ride there ( even though small) every season you're dealing to a different type of dirt and the steepest trails are changing constantly due to loose soil and steep terrain. Not very happy with the changes made to the trail since the city took over though. Too many people bias against MTB we tried to fight the close of the best trails without much success. Forrestal is great luv the switch backs and the little bridge atop. I ride a red and white Duncon with white Travis upfront easy to pinpoint when ridding. You will usually find me ridding there mid day on summer time, not too many hikers or horses to share the trail with. 

MTB IS THE S#^% :thumbsup: 

Best Regards


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

pvflyer said:


> You got it. According to my Garmin Crown View Rd is the steepest Up to 23% and you can not beat the view and how smooth the tarmac is.


Strange, I rode up Crownview on Saturday and the maximum grade recorded by by Garmin Edge 705 was 16%. I made the mistake of starting the climb too fast and had to slow way down near the top to bring my heart rate out of the red zone.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

try 3330 Via Campesina......it a road into a Private area - has white mailboxes in front of it. I passed by it the other day and turned around to try it cause it looked SO steep - 20% on my Polar computer it said. I barreled up in my 50-28....haha! Lost gas after 200 ft. and gave up.

I'll try Via La Cuesta next time! looks fun!


----------

